# Server managing updates



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey all, 

Had a problem since updating to sbs2008.

The server is currently supposed to be updating all the computers on my domain (about 12 + a few laptops) At 4pm Each day is any uodates are found. 
This stops the user on the computer doing updates as it errors (unless they check online). 

Thing is the server is only doing this correctly for one pc and i can't for the life of me find a fix.

The computers on the domain are a mixture of xp sp3 pc's Windows 7ultimate and windows 7 ultimate n. 

The sbs views states that the other pcs have no status and have not reported yet.


the computer that seems to work is running windows 7 ultimate and norton sercurity.


Anyone got any suggestions or known fixes.


Anymore info let me know and i will get back to you.

p.s i see nothing different on the server or the client as to why this one pc works but there must be something.


regards 

Craig.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you using WSUS (Windows Server Update Service) and Group Policy to update the PCs?
Make sure that the policy is applying to all PCs (see GPMC - Group Policy Management COnsole) and use the GPO Results and Modelling feature to check the settings.


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

I am using the WSUS to do them and to set the time for updates and approving of updates. i have is set in GPMC to autodownload and scehdule install each day at 1pm With all the pcs in the delegation panel.


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Also forgot to add there is nothing in the GRM or the GPR folders


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

bump.


----------

